
Reductive - ertyop
https://www.forbes.com/sites/startswithabang/2020/05/13/3-simple-reasons-why-wolframs-new-fundamental-theory-is-not-yet-science/
======
ertyop
Is Wolfram in a sense rejecting reductive thinking? According to his principle
of computational irreducibility.

